# T3 Touareg



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

In my garage...

March 2009 we got silver on black Audi Q5 3.2L and now with 70k on odo it's gone.

Replaced by black on black 2012 Touareg TDI Sport with navi.

No more panorama woohoo!!! (I have Q5 thread on vortex Audi Q5 forum and there is few pages about the panorama)

Anyways, this is going to be similar "ongoing thread" where I will add the VAG-COM coding and what ever service and work I do to mine.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Few VAG-COM mods...

Just to be clear, the codes I post may be my discovery or may not. This is not about taking credit from someone elses work as like the Q5 thread where I collected VAG-COM codes and part numbers and DIY service info, this thread is going to follow same structure.


Updated 16 Sep 2012

Before you read further, these are codings I have tested on my 2012 TDI and I take responsibility for what I do to mine but you do any of these at your own risk. 

This disclaimer "proceed at your own risk" is added after on other forum someone came bitching about reading my vag-com codings on Vortex and the 001568 code causing high oil pressure on his car.

ANYONE working with vag-com should know the basic rules and here is few good to start from...

- Before doing any coding change, take FULL SCAN from your vehicle and save it as original file so you have backup and you can always go back to what it was.

- Manufacturing date may change control modules on very same trim's so each car can be different and coding may work or may not work.


Now back to coding,

Bytes have 8 digit counting from RIGHT SIDE (00000000), counting starts from zero, not from one (e.g. 012345... not 12345...) and with alphabets I have marked the individual digit to be changed.


Zeros and A,B,C etc are just to pinpoint digit itself, zero does not mean you have zero or 1 (different country different settings) 
If VAG-COM does not have explanations on specific bytes then you have to manually overwrite byte. 


Known transmission coding - 16 Sep 2012

001168 (binary calculation by member on other forum)
001368 (factory code for 4Motion vehicles sold in US)
001568 (factory code for 4Motion vehicles sold in Germany)


Gear display next to D or S 

Change C,B and A to 1
02-Auto Trans -> Byte 1: 00010101














After the coding, reset the transmission with following procedure...

On P --> 
turn power on (don't start) --> 
press accelerator all way down (to kick down) and keep it floored 30 seconds --> 
release the pedal --> 
turn the power off --> 
get out and lock the doors --> 
unlock the car -->
start the car and drive off like you normally drive so the transmission learns the drivers driving pattern.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Bright front LED for light switch parking lights position with >< sign
(normal park position LED's are half from DRL brightness): 

Change A to 1
Central Elect -> Byte 3: Bit 2: 00000A00


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally got the tint...

- 5% stripe on windshield,
- 38% film on front doors,
- 5 % film on rest (rear and trunk)


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks great, just like ours. Can't wait to get a VAG so I can make a few changes too


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Trunk lid power open and close when trailer is connected.

From factory the power open and close is disabled when trailer is connected to prevent the lid hitting the trailer.

On my old Q5 the lid did open from trunk switch and as my trailer is not on the trunk lid way, I prefer the power operation...


soooo......

Trunk electronics,

Security access 12345.











From channel pick the opening and below activate it


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Tilt passengers mirror down when reversing and passengers side mirror adjustment knob on R (on left hand drive cars)

Mirror will return to original position once forward speed is higher than few mph... (it doesn't move back if standing still)

Change A and B to 1
Door Elect, Passenger -> Byte 4: Bit 2 and 6: 0B000A00


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Convenience windows (close or open via keyfob)

Change A to 1

46 Central conv, byte 2, bit 2: 00000A00













then click the car button on radio unit










and go to remote control key










and activate the windows you want.

If vahicle haves panorama, it shows here as well and as heads up, the keyfob opening will only tilt the panel (not slide open) and closing will close the tilted or slide the open panel back to its place and close it.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Paid visit to my dealer and asked if there happens to be any updates, recalls or so for the NA T3 diesel.

I got printout from AdBlue software update but they are not going to update it until the warning light comes on.   

























From VAG-COM scan I can see mine haves the old SW number so it would need to be updated :banghead:


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

My old Audi Q5 used to squeak the brakes once a blue moon after the brake pads got glassy.

Squeak can be removed many ways, one changes the brake pads and one grinds the surface to break the glassy layer.

I just picked a moment on straight road when no one else was there, accelerated up to 70 mph and stepped on the brakes like it was emergency braking and braked all the way down to 1 mph but I don't stop so the discs and brake pads doesn't stop rotating and have uneven thermal expansion / cooling.

First of all I make sure there is no flying junk around as they will fly to front!!

Usually first braking gives feeling nothing happens (depending how glassy the pads are), second makes me lean against the steering wheel and third activates the ABS brakes so I know the trird time there is actual friction between the pads and discs.

After 3rd I drive off about 5 miles to cool down the brakes and then gat back home.

The issue is that public roads are not for this kind things but I haven't found another place with straight line path to do this so I just need to be careful there is no officers and other drivers....


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Excellent suggestion, and one I've also made. In addition, I'd suggest doing it in reverse once or twice, just not quite as fast...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Some LED work....

I got two wedge base bulbs to test how those would work on interior lights and would it be any brighter...

Guinea pigs are the front spot lights.

Tearing down...






















the color difference, left is LED and right is OEM incandescent bulb.













Both installed and the frame mounted back. I left the dome light lense crack open so I wouldn't need to open the frame again when I change the bulbs. 












Finally I got more and swapped the rest:
- front dome
- rear spot lights
- trunk red/clear lid light



The front cover comes off by peeling the dome cover down from very back (where it curves up) and gently continue all the way to front. 

I will update the front picture once I bother taking one... :laugh:


The rear spot lights

With clean flat screwdriver and clean hands...
- press the flat end in from #1 and pull out just enough that the front clip is released, 
- then #2 just enough that the light housing side clip moves out,
- then #3 just enough that the light housing side clip moves out,
- follow the green arrow #4, it starts from alignment tabs, the front of light housing have to be lifted off from those slots, then pull the housing forward and out.











and the whole interior














LED's used,

- Front dome, front spot and rear spot lights: 

Wedge base 194/168










- Trunk:

(will update once I get the led's)


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

reserved for the tail lights with LED bulbs... (will update once I get more)


So far, the LED reverse bulbs I got will give bulb error so I need to find the "can-bus" LED bulbs and if I can't find then incandecent it shall be :sly:


I also got one red LED bulb for the tail lights and the red bulb makes the L shape stand out much better than with incandecent bulb.

I have to do more testing to see does the brake light bulb trigger bulb error or not...

Will report back :screwy:


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

The trailer 7 pin socket











is common RV part and is available on most trailer and RV shops so if VW dealer is saying it's 60 bucks then they can go screw themselves.

http://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Fit-...tml?feed=npn&gclid=COqH2qCl5K0CFWhjTAodWUMOfA

As a reminder, it's not just plug&play as there is the VAG-COM coding required to activate the trailer module so don't go and buy the socket thinking one can just bolt it on and go.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

kleinbus said:


> The trailer 7 pin socket
> 
> As a reminder, it's not just plug&play as there is the VAG-COM coding required to activate the trailer module so don't go and buy the socket thinking one can just bolt it on and go.


VW should do the VAGCOM when one buys the Touareg with a tow pkg. What a rip off charging extra! :sly:


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

Pardon the dumb question, but what's wrong with the panorama sunroof? Gee, maybe I should start a new thread with that question, I've heard people complain about the pano roof before.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

fleuger99 said:


> VW should do the VAGCOM when one buys the Touareg with a tow pkg. What a rip off charging extra! :sly:


In a way I do agree you as a customer all this makes me feel we are money cows they milk money as much as they can.

On the other hand, if I would own a business where service is the sector to make money then I would bill customer from everything, dang I wouldn't shake the hand if you didn't have money on it :laugh:

Seriously I ran my own business back in Finland for almost 10 years and that is not the way I treated my customers. This whole topic is tricky as without money the car dealer owner can pay his fancy house yadda yadda, I believe you get the picture....

Heck I just did some VAG-COM tweaks for another Touareg owner about 50 miles away and he told me his dealer wants about 80 bucks from taking whole scan from the vehicle to see the coding and possible errors. Wow and I just clicked the "scan" button and while waiting the computer to do its job we sat there BS's about this and that...





Hoosierdub said:


> Pardon the dumb question, but what's wrong with the panorama sunroof? Gee, maybe I should start a new thread with that question, I've heard people complain about the pano roof before.


This is something that is depended on the individual desires and location where person lives.

My opinion is based on two cars with full roof panorama we owned.

- 2009 VW Tiguan 4Motion with panorama,











- 2009 Audi Q5 Premium Plus with panorama,











At the moment we live near by Kansas City and here temperatures vary from zero to 110F and from almost dry to almost 100% humidity (100% humidity doesn't mean rain)

Tiguan we got late 2008 and for few weeks it was without tints to feel what it would be with such panorama. Way too hot and we didn't like to blast the A/C all the time so hop hop to tinting shop,
- darkest 5% tint to roof,
- darkest 5% tints to rear doors and trunk,

With perforated cover closed it was doable but constant reminder that it was there. With 5% tint it came so dark that we couldn't see through so what was the point of it?

Here during the summer we couldn't slide open the roof as soon it would had been zoo of all possible bugs one could find. 

Cutting such slide off from steel roof WILL affect the body torsional rigidity so we had weird clicks and creaks here and there. 

I'm pretty fanatic with the cars and I get nuts with those sounds as too often I drive with radio off and listen the road humm from tires so any weird sound will stick out and get my attention.


Traded Tiguan to Q5 with panorama as no panorama was special order.

Repeated the same "no tints for few weeks" and hop hop to tinting shop as it was same thing, way too hot. Sure we liked the ability to see through the panorama but once the 95F day came, we knew it was time to go to tinting shop.

Q5 had more creaks and clicks, dealer didn't give a crap so I removed back portition of roof panel, front door panels etc to eliminate the sounds that shouldn't be there. I got rid of most but few kept bugging me.

Summary: On both cars, the panorama absorbed the sun heat (infrared rays during the summer) and ambient coldness (during the winter) and if me or wife kept our hand close the panorama glass, one felt the heat or cold radiation from glass.

I have nothing against the small moonroof we have on our Jetta but panorama is just something we both don't like.

While hunting down the Touareg, the first thing we checked was no panorama and months later accidently we stopped by at one dealer, saw one black on black TDI and one thing lead to another and now Q5 is gone and replaced by Touareg TDI (without panorama).

Touareg with full roof interior panel is so quiet, temperature is more stable as the roof panel insulates the steel roof and even if the steel roof would radiate the heat or cold, the roof panel is the insulator.

No weird clicks and creaks nor other weird sounds so I guess the roof makes difference on torsional rigidity.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Back to T3...

The headlight adjustment,

On my previous Q5 the xenon (not adaptive with right-left movement) required VAG-COM work to lock the leveling to service position and then adjust the lights up or down as needed and then release the leveling from service position.

My T3's headlights are pointing tad low and I wanted to raise them just a click or two but so far I have been unable to find the VAG-COM coding nor the security code to access the xenon module to get the lights to service position.

So today evening I popped the hood up, parked the car to driveway and had lights on and pointing to the garage door to see the level and how the light pattern moves during the adjustment, with screwdriver on the adjusting screw I turned the lights up few clicks.

Went to drive around to see and now the lights are better.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

kleinbus said:


> Few VAG-COM mods...
> 
> Just to be clear, the codes I post may be my discovery or may not. This is not about taking credit from someone elses work as like the Q5 thread where I collected VAG-COM codes and part numbers and DIY service info, this thread is going to follow same structure.
> 
> ...


 Kleinbus 

_First off_ - *Greatly appreciate the share . . .* Unfortunately, I was unable to get this to work for my T3V6 - kept getting error message , soemting to do w/the code not being acceptable/compatible. 

_Could it be because yours is TDI_


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Kleinbus, 
Congrats on your purchase! She looks sweet.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Had little road trip today, about 25 miles to another town on relatively flat road on 55 mph limit going about 60 mph and little tail wind.... 

For true fuel consumption I don't rely on car computer as I keep fuel book where I log the day / miles / gallons / cost / location but so far I don't have enough fillups to do calculations... 

Anyways, this is for entertainment and I didn't reset the meter on fly (which gives even higher average) so this is as true as car computer can be...


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually, the price for this socket on the sticker is $140 if it came with the vehicle. (port installed) $84 from the parts department. But you can buy it from Waytek electrical supplies for $8.99. 

Also, if your vehicle came with the hitch, it should already be coded. If not, the dealer will/should code it for no charge as part of the pre-delivery prep..


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Most of the new 2012 T3 Touareg's we checked on several dealers lot had 2" hitch receiver tube but no socket and I assume no coding either.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Eyeballing groovier tires and maybe slight suspension lift... 


Nitto Terra Grappler is available on.... 










- 255/55 R18 
- 255/60 R18 











and the suspension lift is something I have to sort out. I know German SEIKEL makes new struts but I rather spend that 2k for power module to kick out more torque :laugh: 

Planning to order 25mm think aluminum plates and machine spacers between the shock and chassis :screwy: 

Time will show what comes out from this cooking :facepalm:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Not sure how the T3's are, but if the intercooler vents are on the inner front fender wells like previous gen Tregs, you may get rubbing if you go over a 30.5" diameter tire.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep I have seen the 30.5 and rubbing reports on other forum's so I thought to play safe and stay either OEM diameter or next bigger.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

kleinbus said:


> Most of the new 2012 T3 Touareg's we checked on several dealers lot had 2" hitch receiver tube but no socket and I assume no coding either.


 
If it comes with the hitch, it should already be coded. On all 4 Touaregs I've had that came with the hitch, including my 2011 TDI Lux, all I had to do was install the Pollack socket and it worked. Hitches are installed at port and then coded. If its not, the dealer should do it as part of the predelivery prep.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

:facepalm: 


I didn't have the vag-com cable with me nor keys for each car while checked each T-reg so I really don't know was those coded or not so I will end this "it was - it wasn't". 

Thanks to slimebag dealer, mine wasn't no matter I made clear I was heading to 1100 miles trip towing a trailer. 

Next morning at home I connected the trailer to check does the drawbar keep the trailer on level I wanted and would the lights work as I had no issues on the Audi I used to tow the trailer. 

Kneeled down to connect the plug to find out there was no socket. Lucky me it was Saturday so I drove back and shared my    with sales manager, who didn't give a crap and I ended up paying the socket and coding as I didn't have time to play around with vag-com and have chance it might not work as I had to load the trailer and hit the road that very same night. 

I just got the customer experience review survey and I spent long moment to share what happened and checked the box for VW NA to feel free to call if there was something unclear about the situation and why I ranked the Utah dealer as one of the last places I would go again... 


On my previous Audi's and VW's the towing module was not coded.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kleinbus said:


> and the suspension lift is something I have to sort out. I know German SEIKEL makes new struts but I rather spend that 2k for power module to kick out more torque :laugh:
> 
> Planning to order 25mm think aluminum plates and machine spacers between the shock and chassis :screwy:
> 
> Time will show what comes out from this cooking :facepalm:


 As you raise the vehicle up more and more, doesn't that put more stress on the CV joints, axles and prop shaft as the angles at which they have to work are greater?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes and that is why I have no intention to go crazy with this... 

At curb weigth the axles are pretty horizontal so I have to test what 10mm or 20mm spacer between the strut and chassis do. 

I'm not much worried about the curb (normal) driving position as the shock all the way out (extended) while wheel is hanging on air is the most extreme position and with spacer the angle gets greater but such situation means I'm off-roading and speeds are walking speeds, not going 90mph. 

The aluminum isn't expensive and but the machining is so all I waste is time with machining and fitting and measuring as at the end, if it doesn't please my eye then I will trash the idea as this is my daily drive so durability is more important than suspension lift. 

 If I wanna do serious off-roading, I will get either Mercedes Unimog or Pinzgauer 4x4 or 6x6 :laugh:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

kleinbus said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> I just got the customer experience review survey and I spent long moment to share what happened and checked the box for VW NA to feel free to call if there was something unclear about the situation and why I ranked the Utah dealer as one of the last places I would go again...


 I am curious, what dealer was it, Strongs or Southtowne?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Bad rap got the right peoples attention as after the customer  satisfaction review I filled up, today I got email from the company and they will reimburse me the amount I paid to get the electric socket installed and trailer module activated. 

Long term "dealer testing" shall proceed :laugh:


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Went to test how VAG-COM measures the acceleration and once I figure out how to measure the elevation change then this will get much better... 

Slight uphill on D from stand still.


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

*After recent 2012 10K service my AD Blue light came on*

I found this very interesting and made a copy of the SB to give to my dealer next week at the follow-up appt. kleinbus we have the exact same car, I picked mine up at a downtown KC dealer. Not to happy with some of the ongoing problems but gotta say, I love the Treg, the motor and the way she tows. After my recent service the AD Blue light cam on and said I had 1400 miles of Ad Blu miles remaining. I was a bit put off that they didn't actually service the blue juice during it's scheduled service. Took the car back for the other problems and they couldn't figure out why the service light came on since they said they did service the AD Blue. Perhaps the SB may be warranted. 

Other issues: Drop Bluetooth connectivity, poor cell phone reception through car, rear wiper misses a 4 inch swath a couple inches up from the bottom, repeated wheel vibration, Headlight beam "Jiggles" with road bumps. All those aside and one of the most frustrating issues, why oh why can't the key FOBs be programed. Example, you can open the rear hatch with the FOB, accidently leave your FOB laying inside the rear of the vehicle, press the hatch button and OOPS, the hatch closes, locks and Oh Yes all the other doors never unlocked so your stuck... call a taxi:wave: cause your walkin. 

I’d be very interested in talking with the local KC Touareg people to do some Vag COm upgrades and others changes, like small lift, aggressive winter treads etc..., bobby


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

After adding the urea, it is important to turn the ignition to "on" without starting the vehicle and wait for at least 30 seconds. This enables the computer to recognize the urea level in the tank. I wonder if the service folks follow this procedure.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to know as I bought the small (0.5 gal) and large jug (2 gal) of AdBlue from my dealer so I top it off myself and don't need to drive 60 miles to dealer to be unsure did they check it or not. 

Once I empty the small (which haves thread on its neck and is screwed on to the neck of AdBlue tank), I will cut off the bottom and us it as funnel for the larger jug.


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Ad Blue messages continue after service*



VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> After adding the urea, it is important to turn the ignition to "on" without starting the vehicle and wait for at least 30 seconds. This enables the computer to recognize the urea level in the tank. I wonder if the service folks follow this procedure.


 Excellent question, I sent them an email, after reading the thread regarding an Ad Blue upgrade, and the response came back that they already did the upgrade. I will ask them however my confidence factor that I'll get a staright answer is slim to none. I would think that after an engine shutdown it would reset just like the other computer monitored sensors. The appooinmtnet isnt until mid week, mean time the ad blue milage count down continues... less then 800 remaining,, wonder what happens if she gets to "Zero"... NEXUS... 5th dimension... Dark Matter Inversion...tiime travel... end of time as we know it?...Stay Tuned...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Once AdBlue tank is completely empty and as without AdBlue the vehicle can't meet the emission requirements, it will keep going as long as engine is kept running but WILL NOT start again untill it's filled up so it means you either better have jug of AdBlue or get flatbed to take the car to dealer. 

This is on all vehicles, passenger car, vans / pickups and 18-wheelers (as design engineer I spend last year working with urea based emission control systems for 18-wheelers) 

I guess the 30 sec is common "reset" activator for VW's as when I did reset the transmission, it also needed the 30 seconds procedure (keep pedal floored). 

If someone needs to fill the AdBlue, its under the spare wheel so take the wheel off and you will see the fill neck...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

2011-2012 owners with amber tail blinkers (probably ROW folks), please post or PM me the vag-com scan from your car so I could see the coding difference and what it would need to convert the NA brakelight blinkers to amber. 

The housing and base haves the own reflector and bulb holder so who knows....


----------



## ssato (May 14, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> 2011-2012 owners with amber tail blinkers (probably ROW folks), please post or PM me the vag-com scan from your car so I could see the coding difference and what it would need to convert the NA brakelight blinkers to amber.
> 
> The housing and base haves the own reflector and bulb holder so who knows....


Been curious about this as well. I don't have a VAG-COM or I would help here. I was hoping for just an LED swap but did take off my drivers rear taillight and saw the blinker housing with reflector though there looks to be some plastic that will need to be cut out of the reflector since it blocks the bulb hole. 

I'll take pics the next time i'm in there.

Have you tested voltage on the terminals when the blinker is on? That was my next step next time I was in there.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I doubt there is sparkie as the blinker is still active on brake light.

With right coding the computer should change the brakelight blinker to own bulb and then there should be power...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Preparing for winter :screwy:










Found Oem 18" Manhattan rims from ebay and these will be have the Blizzaks on one of these days


The backside is suppose to be silver as well  it would be nice it people would actually handwash the car's (and rims) and not use the darn car wash at gas station


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

The hitch rattle was driving me nuts on my old Audi Q5 so I created a solution...












Well, the steel drawbar doesn't match the Touareg tow rating as the steel was just 6000 lbs so I found 10,000 lbs forged aluminum towbar. 

The pin hole distance to ball didn't match the Touareg "requirement" so I cut the tail shorter and then machined new pinhole closer to ball.












and as I didn't want to drill the hole through the shank, I bought the hitch "anti-rattle" thingie from etrailer











etrailer shows the thingie opposite way (pulling up) which doesn't make sense to me as the trailer is pushing it down?


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Parking sensors*

Looking at your front grill it looks like you have the parking sensors? Did you add them ?

I thought those only came on Exec's ?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought front and rear parking sensors are standard on North America models. The Exe is suppose to have camera but Japan tsunami screwed everything up and most of car manufacturers were short of cameras.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

kleinbus said:


> I thought front and rear parking sensors are standard on North America models.


 Got a rear camera, but no parking sensors

//greg//


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I would rather have rear camera than front/rear sensors but it is what it is.

I met fellow member and his 2012 TDI is same as mine, both cars have front/rear sensors.


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm interested in the issue of VAG-COM coding as it relates to trailering. My 2011 TDI had the tow package but not the socket. I installed the Pollack unit without issue and have now used it a few times. I never took it to the dealer nor asked the dealer when I purchased to alter any coding. The trailer brakes have worked properly since the first use, as well as all of the other functions associated with having a trailer connected.

what is the re-coding supposed to accomplish?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Depends what you mean with "recoding".

In engine, central electronics and trailer control modules is bit (zero or one) depending is hitch installed or not.

Some says theirs didn't need coding (Jon and few other members).

My dealer said they had to take mine in for coding so I'm not sure did they BS or did it need the coding as I didn't have my Ross-Tech cable nor laptop nor time to goof around with it as next day Sunday we were heading to 1100 miles trip with trailer so it had to work.

I have already had my lesson about dealers so I wonder why I ever bother trusting them....

Who knows if the factory installed hitch is already activated (coded)?

For sure who ever does the hitch structure installation by themselves and install the trailer module (like I did on my Audi Q5), in such case it will need coding.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

kleinbus said:


> I would rather have rear camera than front/rear sensors but it is what it is.
> I met fellow member and his 2012 TDI is same as mine, both cars have front/rear sensors.


Agreed. 
Mine is a pre-earthquake car. It's my understanding that the parking sensors represented a gapfiller solution until such time as Japanese camera production once again satisfied the global demand.

//greg//


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

grohgreg said:


> Agreed.
> Mine is a pre-earthquake car. It's my understanding that the parking sensors represented a gapfiller solution until such time as Japanese camera production once again satisfied the demand.
> 
> //greg//


That is correct. Cameras started to appear on vehicles again about 12/18/11 delivery time. So likely build dates from 10/25 on.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Met fellow Touareg member ....


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

and another.....


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

kleinbus said:


> etrailer shows the thingie opposite way (pulling up) which doesn't make sense to me as the trailer is pushing it down?


When you hit the brakes it will want to push up but I don't think it makes a difference in what way it goes. I'd put it nuts down for a cleaner look.

John


----------



## ssato (May 14, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> I doubt there is sparkie as the blinker is still active on brake light.
> 
> With right coding the computer should change the brakelight blinker to own bulb and then there should be power...


First thanks to kleinbus for some help on some tested bulbs, saved me some cash!

Tonight I was able to install LED taillight bulbs, in the outer housings thanks to your recommendation. In addition to the rear running/brake/turn bulb housing I did what I said I was going to do. I ran a multimeter on the turn socket and found a small current though it could have been a ghost. I then took leads from the + and - off the stock running/brake/turn socket and bridged onto the corresponding + / - on the turn socket. I was able to get power to it and found that there is a tab that is bend downward that completes a circuit between the working running/brake/turn socket and the turn socket. When bridging this I was able to get the turn socket to function in an identical manner as the stock running/brake/turn socket on our US spec 12' touareg.

It's late and I will get a series of pictures together however knowing this I had ordered 2 of each of these:
1156-R18-T: Red - stock US spec running/brake/turn
BAU15S-R18-T: Red - non functional US spec turn

plugging it in and testing resulted in success however now, if you've looked at the housing you'd see this, the reflector for the US spec turn has no hole to allow for a bulb to be inserted once it is seated on the socket. So I routed out a hole and perfect! only problem is some shavings/dust have collected on the inside of the housing and I can't get it out without heating up the lens and getting it out that way.

with regard to the small tab that was turned downward, once it was bent up I soldered it to prevent it from shaking loose.

I am getting no errors and have tested all combinations of the rear taillights. running off, brake, brake/turn, hazard, running on, etc.

A couple of notes, the led bulbs are red and so the red on the outer housings is a bit "reder" than the inner housings which are still stock bulbs, ok by me. I've tried an led bulbs in there for kicks and it wants to stay on the bright or brake setting, add to the fact that it seems like the bulb is closer to the diffuser and it becomes almost the intensity of rear fogs. I said forget about the inner housings at that point. also the now functioning turn signal area is a tad bit brighter since there is no diffuser.

I will of course break it down again and take pics of all of the noteworthy steps for those that want to duplicate this for now here is a clip of the lights on and the brake being tapped. The frame rate on my cell phone does not do this mod justice. it is instant as you would expect from any LED, it's bright, and the color is spot on. Don't mind the flicker when the lights are dim, it's just the camera.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Tail wind effect :laugh: 












no tricks and I didn't reset on fly, the wind was just right direction...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Found from other forum (Audi) but not sure have this been shared here in Vortex... 


http://www.youtube.com/embed/nd5WGLWNllA?rel=0 

I would say the transparent factory is form of art...


----------



## bby356 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Time to go the Germany and order a Touareg *

This was very cool, really makes me think about that custom built for us T3! Of coursre tiffany just wants to go to europe,, forget the special car


----------



## R32USN (Feb 10, 2011)

Dang I wish I knew about this before, I would have visited, I spent 2 years in Germany


----------



## pdot (May 8, 2012)

kleinbus and ssato, thanks for all the information you have provided on this page, i find it very useful. I will try the LED interior bulb modification - the stock reading lights are dim and nasty 

I am working on my US model Touareg to change the rear turn lamps to amber because I feel they are much safer than red. 

Did anyone ever get them actually working on a US T3? If so then I request video of rear turn signal 

From what I understand, i need to 
a) flip a tab in cluster to provide power to a currently unused turn socket on the US T3
b) plug in amber bulbs into turn socket - (what is the correct bulb specification to use?)
c) cut hole/space in outer trim to accommodate turn bulb
d) make unknown change in vag-com to make these bulbs flash instead of the red brake bulb when signalling.

Does this sound correct? 

Alternative but more expensive option is to purchase euro/row rear clusters i guess, there must be a part number for this. but d) vag-com change probably necessary.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

pdot said:


> kleinbus and ssato, thanks for all the information you have provided on this page, i find it very useful. I will try the LED interior bulb modification - the stock reading lights are dim and nasty
> 
> I am working on my US model Touareg to change the rear turn lamps to amber because I feel they are much safer than red.
> 
> ...


I totally agree w/you on the AMBER rear-tail light turn signal - and am very interested...


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes it will need vag-com work as the computer have to be changed from North America (same brake/blinker) to probably ROW (with red brake and amber blinker).

This may lead to trailer light issue as it would change the trailer lights to individual brake and blinker lights so American brake/blinker combo doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ssato (May 14, 2010)

KPSII said:


> I totally agree w/you on the AMBER rear-tail light turn signal - and am very interested...



I agree too on the amber however without VAG coding I settled for the added bulb.

however if we could just get the rear turn function to completely turn off and on when the parking lights are on we would be in a much better situation.

I found that swapping out LEDs didn't do much in terms of noticeability since the wattage difference between parking and brake(or turn) is still the same. the difference is just not that noticeable. 

test: go out at night, turn a signal on. compare that to having the parking lights on while signaling. you'll notice now noticeable it is completely off and then on vs. parking/turn(brake). it's terrible in my opinion and almost all current VW's suffer from this.

I'd buy a VAG-COM solely for this mod simply for safety!


----------



## KSpider (Jan 5, 2006)

New 2012 TDI TReg owner here! thanks to this thread I got the VIM, LED brightness and Convenience windows activated.

A note on the VIM -on the last step; to reset the RNS 850 you hold down: Phone + Climate + Nav + Traffic + center knob button


My current wish list for modifications:
1. 5 blinks for auto blinker
2. Change Alt. Speed Display to read in mph instead of km/h
3. Ability to play video from iPhone on screen (via bluetooth or dock)


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

KSpider said:


> My current wish list for modifications:
> 1. 5 blinks for auto blinker
> 2. Change Alt. Speed Display to read in mph instead of km/h
> 3. Ability to play video from iPhone on screen (via bluetooth or dock)


1. Try the method for the previous Gen Touaregs for it may not be any different. Worst case is that is just does not work.
2. Try setting the language to UK English then just change all your units back to standard rather then metric. This worked on the previous gen Tregs as well. Nothing will be harmed and worst case again is it does nothing. 
3. No idea on that one.


----------



## KSpider (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> 1. Try the method for the previous Gen Touaregs for it may not be any different. Worst case is that is just does not work.
> 2. Try setting the language to UK English then just change all your units back to standard rather then metric. This worked on the previous gen Tregs as well. Nothing will be harmed and worst case again is it does nothing.
> 3. No idea on that one.



Thanks Ill try 1. next time I vag-com in, #2 ill try this morning...


----------



## Eugene-Dave-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

NHTSA says amber turn signals "may be 5.3% safer than red". I'm not sure I'd call that "Much Safer" but I personally prefer amber over red.

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2009/06/nhtsa-looking-to-mandate-rear-turn-signal-color.html


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Eyeballing groovier tires and maybe slight suspension lift...
> 
> 
> Nitto Terra Grappler is available on....
> ...


 
Oh, good find! would love to have some BF Goodrich All Terrain KO's in this size.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Depends what you mean with "recoding".
> 
> In engine, central electronics and trailer control modules is bit (zero or one) depending is hitch installed or not.
> 
> ...


 I bought mine with the trailer hitch package and the 7 pin $125 doodad worth $12 on Etrailer.com and my 2012 Sport TDI was already coded for brake lights in the 7 flat prong, here are the readings off of VCDS for factory. 

Byte 18 bit 5 checked off. 










Byte 1, bits 0, 2 and 3 are checked off. sorry for blurry photo. 











And byte 0 bit 1 is checked. 










This may or may not account for preventing the rear door from automatically opening when the trailer is engaged and lights plugged in the 7 blade electrical connector, so check it with your key fob for clearance after long coding before opening your rear hatch with the remote.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Few VAG-COM mods...
> 
> Just to be clear, the codes I post may be my discovery or may not. This is not about taking credit from someone elses work as like the Q5 thread where I collected VAG-COM codes and part numbers and DIY service info, this thread is going to follow same structure.
> 
> ...


 My 2012 touareg TDI sport on this had a *001368* code on it from the factory... after the change, it showed a *001568* value showing in VCDS.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Convenience windows (close or open via keyfob)
> 
> Change A to 1
> 
> 46 Central conv, byte 2, bit 2: 00000A00


 
Interestingly, with my May 2012 build on a T3 Sport no Nav, with this setting, my windows only close with the KeyFob, they do not open up with the key fob.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Audi5000tdi, 

Tranny: New code 1568 is correct. 

Windows: I had same issue, go to car menu -> setup -> remote key -> windows (or so) and check either or both front/rear and it will open and close with keyfob.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Audi5000tdi,
> 
> Tranny: New code 1568 is correct.
> 
> Windows: I had same issue, go to car menu -> setup -> remote key -> windows (or so) and check either or both front/rear and it will open and close with keyfob.


 Is this on the radio head button or in VCDS? 


Is code *001568* or *1568* ? I now have some oil pressure issues in the transmission showing as being too high with 001568. CEL in on. Not good. :banghead: 

I have reset to 001368.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

Audi5000tdi said:


> Is this on the radio head button or in VCDS?
> 
> 
> Is code *001568* or *1568* ? I now have some oil pressure issues in the transmission showing as being too high with 001568. CEL in on. Not good. :banghead:
> ...


 *DO NOT USE 001568,* see this thread and use 001168 if you'd like the gear selector to display the gear. North American 2012 Touareg TDI Sport with a May 2012 build. 

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f64/gear-display-in-t3-in-mfd-67113-3.html#post321490


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

1168 is from from binary calculation from other forum but we couldn't find it been used on any other continent so who knows? 

1568 is from 2011 T-reg with factory coding showing gear display next to D so I asked the member to scan his and send the code. 

After doing quick research I found you are second owner with "newer" build date and this difference might be the new transmission controller with new controller model number. 

I rely on 1568 as it is from German car.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Audi5000tdi,
> 
> 
> 
> Windows: I had same issue, go to car menu -> setup -> remote key -> windows (or so) and check either or both front/rear and it will open and close with keyfob.


 What are you doing this on, your instructions are not clear to me... Where is Car Menu? On the right hand MFD stalk? On VCDS? or on my 510 RCD radio? I do not have a 510 RNS radio.


----------



## Audi5000tdi (Mar 9, 2010)

kleinbus said:


> Audi5000tdi,
> 
> 
> 
> Windows: I had same issue, go to car menu -> setup -> remote key -> windows (or so) and check either or both front/rear and it will open and close with keyfob.


 This is on your radio? If so, I am running an RCD550. Or is this on VCDS? I would think it would be in 46 Comfort> 10 Adaptation >channels 61, group 1 and 2 comfort open for 2 keyfobs and channel 62 groups 1 and 2 for comfort close. 

MY May 2012 build has a BCM ending in H31 0333, not 0330 like kleinbus's earlier build. 

Edit: Answer is on pages 53 and 54, specifically page 54 in the Owners Manual, at the very bottom, on how to activate this via your Infotainment Center, ie the Radio for us Old Farts and Luddites. I have included a how to video to provide the missing link from Kleinbus's original Post. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...areg Sport TDI/?action=view&current=001-3.mp4


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I just updated the window post so re-read it....


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

So, Kleinbus, did you ever get to play with raising your suspension? I really want to raise my T3 by 1-2 inches (not extreme) but haven't found anyone whose tried this. I've seen success with T1 an T2 models but nothing about T3 yet.


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

Holly old thread Batman I know.. but I just picked up a 2014 T3 tdi executive package and will be trying a few of these tweaks. I will also post my full scan so we can all see how it compares to 2013 and 2012 T3's. Full LED taillights now though so no Amber blinkers for me.


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

Very informative thread.:thumbup:


----------



## Vicb (Apr 22, 2019)

*2014/15 7p 3.0 tdi 180kw 550nm*

Any idea if it is possible to activate Mirrorlink or similar program on RNS850 system? Would like to be able to access Android Apps from my phone through RNS850.
Any/all advice appreciated. Find this has been a fruitless search to date and hope I can find the right advice on this forum.


----------

